# '05 Altima 3.5SE bad rattling noise



## emtownsend (Feb 23, 2006)

When driving at freeway speeds, and especially on rough roads, there is a loud rattling noise coming from somewhere behind the driver seat. I live where we have VERY cold winters sometimes, so I was inclined to think my sub-frame was affected as mentioned in the '02 - '05 recall notice... But, my car is barely one year old (15K mi) and so I would be inclined to think the recall is not to blame... Any ideas? 
No work has been performed on my car and it is very clean inside and out.
I'm thinking I need to go to the dealership, but I wanted to know if anyone else has had a loud rattling/knocking like this.
Thanks!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

There is aonther guy that had a similar problem. cdmorenot. Might sent him a PM to find a fix. IIRC, he pulled his seat and changed something. I never had that problem in my Altima so I'm not sure on a fix.


----------



## emtownsend (Feb 23, 2006)

Dropped him a PM. Thank you!


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

behind the seat? or under the seat.. and your sure its coming from inside the car not under the car


----------

